
As Platforms Go Mobile, So Will Documentation - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/105075/as-platforms-go-mobile-so-will-documentation
======
dpritchett
I strongly agree with the closing argument: "I believe we will really start to
see a faster shift towards electronic formats. Which, in turn, will lead to
different forms of documentation than the non-collaborative "author teaches,
reader learns" model. With online documentation, things can become more
collaborative, which eases the burden of a single content provider."

I have been reading more and more books on my phone (and on my PC!) since
downloading the Kindle app a year ago. The release of the iPad has frustrated
me - now each time I try to read a PDF of a programming text on my PC I think
"for $500 I could make this a lot easier on myself". Eventually I'll probably
break down and get a tablet if only for reading.

